

The Lawyer To Engineer Ratio - xcode
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/ltoe_ratio
Wonder what happens if you compare this in terms of salaries.
======
rch
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28Civil+Engineers+%2B+...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%28Civil+Engineers+%2B+Mechanical+Engineers+%2B+Chemical+Engineers+%2B+Electrical+Engineers%29+%2F+Lawyers)

